# Londinium



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

I've been getting a stainless-steel-pump-action-semi-on looking at the Londinium with the wenge handles and have already decided that it's going to be purchased in the next 6 months. I need one of these in my life.

I was just flipping through some pics and noticed on the Londinium II / III that there's a funky glass vial on the front. What's that for?

Also, what's likely to be the best pairing of grinder to go with the Londinium? I specifically am not interested in something as mahoosive and ugly as an EK43 - I do however like the look of the Ceado E37s... Others? I've got a chrome Mignon at the moment, but I'll probably get something a bit more "trick" to sit alongside the Lovely Lever...

I'll probably be interested in a s/h grinder if there's something lurking when I'm ready to push the button.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Yes id look to move up from the mignion to get the best out of that high end machine

Grinder wise, if you can try out a big flat ( Caedo or Mythos , Royal or Major ) and compare to say a conical ( K10 etc, HG1, Robur, Kony )

Different taste profiles , see what YOUR preference is .....

Where are you based , quite alot of L1 owners around , I'm sure one would accommodate you to try

Conical will have more retention than a flat ( general rule of thumb ) . Unless you count the hg1

Also Decide on if you want a doser or on demand grinder, how much cash you have to spend, and whether you want to single dose or not...Then that will narrow the field down also

CC will have something I'm sure.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

K10 Barista for sale on forum. Would do an LI proud.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I'd wondered about the vial too.

I guess the only people who can answer definitively are Reiss / CoffeeChap / Callum hoepfully one of them sees this!


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks Boots. My preference is minimal retention, so I'm guessing it would be sensible to go for a flat burr set rather than a conical burr set. I am pretty keen on an on demand for the same reason - i.e. that I want freshly ground coffee sporadically. I'm not tooooo bothered about single dosing - I am happy to load a smallish hopper with up to 200g and spend a couple of days working through the beans. Having said that, of course it's important to appreciate the differing taste profiles offered by flat vs conical...

I'm based in Portishead, near Bristol. If I can get the ankle biters catered for for a morning (getting organised to get out of the house is always a challenge with three under three and two of them being 8 months old, but I'll manage it somehow!), I fancy a trip up to Rave as I know they've got an L1 as well as San Remo pumped machines. I buy most of my coffee from there any how (I generally stick with something like Signature for my daily fix), so it would be really interesting to see how the tastes of a particular blend taste from different grinders/machines. Gutted I missed the titan grinder jam thing CC organised a while back, but I had other engagements.

Next machinery purchases are not likely to happen for at least 4 months, but hopefully within 6 months...

Gives me lots of time to get all dewy eyed about any purchase and be really 100% sure I'm getting the very best option for me (and the wif, although she claims "It tastes like coffee" every time I make her a latte, so she will take what she gets given!)

Cheers

Dave


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

aaronb said:


> I'd wondered about the vial too.
> 
> I guess the only people who can answer definitively are Reiss / CoffeeChap / Callum hoepfully one of them sees this!


Sight glass? Pretty sure it is. To show the level of the water in the boiler?

Probably in case its run of a flow jet or plumb water stops ?


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Probably Boots! Really need to see a L2 or 3 in the flesh, they look stunning

Hoffmonkey - worth keeping an eye on the classifieds here, a few L1's have come up for sale so if you are happy with a second hand machine you can save a bit of £


----------



## lespresso (Aug 29, 2008)

Mrboots2u said:


> Sight glass? Pretty sure it is. To show the level of the water in the boiler?
> 
> Probably in case its run of a flow jet or plumb water stops ?


exactly right.

it also allows the operator to flick 'doors to manual' in the event of the fill level sensor failing and run in manual fill mode, allowing trade to continue


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Damn you - this thread made me Google Londinium and if that wasnt bad enough I found a video clip of the Londinium I and HG One. Now I will never be happy again...


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> Damn you - this thread made me Google Londinium and if that wasnt bad enough I found a video clip of the Londinium I and HG One. Now I will never be happy again...


Here s another clips for u

L1 The Sound Of Silence:


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice one Boots.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Dave (Hoffmonkey),

I bought the grinder first before the L1. I went with a Versalab M3, other people have this combo also.


----------



## oop north (Jun 23, 2013)

Bigpikle said:


> Damn you - this thread made me Google Londinium and if that wasnt bad enough I found a video clip of the Londinium I and HG One. Now I will never be happy again...


Don't look at my signature then:exit:


----------



## Hoffmonkey (Apr 28, 2014)

Versalab and M3 both remind me of seriously beautiful high end audiophile turntable... Gives me the serious "quality engineering" horn!!!


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Versalab and M3 both remind me of seriously beautiful high end audiophile turntable... Gives me the serious "quality engineering" horn!!!


Careful saying Versalab and quality engineering in the same breath. Frank will pop out of the woodwork in no time.


----------



## charris (Feb 17, 2014)

Dylan said:


> Careful saying Versalab and quality engineering in the same breath. Frank will pop out of the woodwork in no time.


Very true. Mine is flying to Frank at the moment. More in the vl thread...


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Hoffmonkey said:


> Versalab and M3 both remind me of seriously beautiful high end audiophile turntable... Gives me the serious "quality engineering" horn!!!


You might be thinking of the same person/company.


----------



## Bigpikle (Oct 14, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Here s another clips for u
> 
> L1 The Sound Of Silence:


I hate you all.......but the good news is that I took the huge risk of showing my wife the videos an she's agreed it will be the next machine







Glad they only cost £350......


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Why? We've shown you the light - and all for £350


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

L1 is beautiful looking machine but there is something even more special about the L2, I really love the look of that, everything just looks right. The good news is that it's only £450! Bargain


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

and for £450 you get three portafilters!!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Why three portafilters - it's only got two groups


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Why three portafilters - it's only got two groups


Surely one of them is for the God shot!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Of course


----------

